# New toy



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I couldnt resist putting up some pics of my new toy, and I know how much we all love pics :roll:

Pretty standard apart from my S-Works carbon bars and stem, tubeless tyres. Wellgo MG1 pedals should be here soon and weight will be only 27lbs. 










Carbon 8) 


















More carbon 8) 


















Adjustable in just about every way possible - lockout, rebound, length etc etc  









A little detail that I though was quite nice where the cable for the front mech passed through a section of the frame.









Will be over Swinley ASAP!


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Great colour, I bought a FSR Comp a few months back.... really wanted it in white but had to settle for black. :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks good mate!

Just wondering......WHY IS IT IN THE KITCHEN :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yep ,just the thing for getting around the house with !!!  , or the hills . :wink: :wink: 
and what happened to the rockhopper,,or are you just building up a collection !!!  
ps.it is obviously in the kitchen coz the other one is taking up all the spare space in the lounge !!!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Looks good mate!
> 
> Just wondering......WHY IS IT IN THE KITCHEN :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I cant think of a better place, I can eat my breakfast and stare at my bike at the same time - LOL

No, seriously TT's in the garage and it was raining so was fiddling fitting my bits and bobs. I can just lean over and make a cuppa anytime as well :roll:



roddy said:


> and what happened to the rockhopper,,or are you just building up a collection !!!
> ps.it is obviously in the kitchen coz the other one is taking up all the spare space in the lounge !!!!


Almost - Rockhopper is in the spare room back in standard form apart from pedals.

Took your advice roddy RE the "horns" you get used to not having them on the climbs, and they kind of look rubbish. They were getting caught on everything round swinley!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ps.what / where is this Swinley ??  ..i guess since you are the S / SE rep then it must be something / s where in the deep south ??   anywhere near Pulborough / Storington,, my brother stays near there....


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Needs spacers... :roll:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice indeed :mrgreen:

You managed to get the hardtail back to Evans then?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TT_Broonster said:


> Very nice indeed :mrgreen:
> 
> You managed to get the hardtail back to Evans then?


Yip got all my money back on my rockhopper, got the better halves rockhopper to play with if I want a hardtail


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

roddy said:


> ps.what / where is this Swinley ??  ..i guess since you are the S / SE rep then it must be something / s where in the deep south ??   anywhere near Pulborough / Storington,, my brother stays near there....


Swinley forest is in Bracknell

http://www.gorrick.com/swinley/index.php

Loads of really good trails, can spend hours over there and not do the same bit twice.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice indeed 

How come you got rid of the Rockhopper so soon then? I have been wanting one (or poss a Trek 6000 as I have heard they are better value) for a while now.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Tim G said:


> Very nice indeed
> 
> How come you got rid of the Rockhopper so soon then? I have been wanting one (or poss a Trek 6000 as I have heard they are better value) for a while now.


Rockhopper is a good bike dont get me wrong but the better half will always let me ride hers if I ask nicely.

Some of the trails I go on are quite fast moving but you need to sit down and you just get bounced around all over the place. The full sus soaks that up and makes for a much more comfy ride. I also found that the back end was skipping about a bit on the roots / stones etc so rear end traction is now much improved.

Going to give it a spanking over swinley tomorrow, cant wait


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > ps.what / where is this Swinley ??  ..i guess since you are the S / SE rep then it must be something / s where in the deep south ??   anywhere near Pulborough / Storington,, my brother stays near there....
> ...


yea ,was having a look on google maps,, nice for a "local ".


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Tim G said:


> Very nice indeed
> 
> poss a Trek 6000 as I have heard they are better value


They are a bit cheaper but there are some significant reasons why the rockhopper disk is better and the rockhopper comp even more so.

1. Biggest issue is the trek 6000 has mechanical disks - they will be rubbish compared to the hydraulics on the rockhopper The juicy 3's on the comp are great!

2. Better forks on the rockhopper.

3. No name brand bottom bracket on the 6000, shimano on the rockhoppers

4. Better chainset, shifters and front derailleur on the rockhopper

The 2009 rockhopper disk is only £60 more than the trek yet a couple of hundred £ worth of better equipment.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

roddy said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Ive heard rumour that its going to be the venue for the 2012 olympic MTB events 

Loads of you tube vids to give you an idea, This is one of my mates, FFW to 5 minutes in :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

2012 olympics !!!!! ,, that will give you an unfair advantage of " local knowledge " , !!!!,


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed
> ...


Admitedly I hadn't looked into the Trek in any depth yet, but going by that it seems a no brainer. SOmeone had told me that Trek's frames at that price point were better than the Specialized ones though, but I wouldn't know whether there's any truth in that or not.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Disagree again.

Trek has a standard alu frame while the spesh has a M5 manipulated alu frame.

If you can get another £100 together the rockhopper comp is even better than the rockhopper disk in just about every way.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Is this a private 'show your bike off' thread or can anyone join in?! 

Here's my ride:


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I can thoroughly recommend Specialized i've got 2 rockhoppers, the first is a plain rockhopper disc and then replaced that with a comp disc.

On the lookout for a decent epic at the moment if any one knows of one

E


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Nice 

I am just starting out and have just ordered an entery level hardtail just to get me started 










Focus fatboy 

Good deal for £450 they knocked £30 off their reduced price  ,they are throwing in a puncture repair kit pump,fitting dmr v8pedals and a helmetand gloves 

should be here monday tuesday (cant wait) so i will be giving it a run out wed thurs 

Tom.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i can never understand why people buy cheap new bikes when for the same money they can get themselves much ,much better bikes on the second hand market !!!! for example ,,when i first ( seriously ) got into mtbiking i bought myself a GarryFisher full suss ( suger 3, for those who know about these things ) discs,manitou forks, cane creek shock and head set, italia seat, alloy bars,bontrager, mavic, xt ,, etc,,, it was £1500 new from the shop , 18 months old, like new,eg. good tyres, brakes, bushes, bearings etc, i paid £450, i still have it although i dont use it much now ,it is still a good light weight cross country ride... :? :?    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking good mate. 8)

I haven't been into mountain biking for a good while but still have one of these sitting in my garage...










I also have a Cannondale F600 which was 'borrowed' by sister four years ago and is partly the reason I've not been out on mine - my wife used to ride it... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TT_Broonster said:


> Is this a private 'show your bike off' thread or can anyone join in?!
> 
> Here's my ride:


Nice!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

taylormade-tt said:


> Nice
> 
> I am just starting out and have just ordered an entery level hardtail just to get me started
> 
> ...


Nice ride Tom


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it going off road, white is going to get dirty VERY quick :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

SimonQS said:


> Is it going off road, white is going to get dirty VERY quick :wink:


Yup, you should see the state of mine already, desperately needs a clean :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've just put semi-slick 1.5s on my Rockhopper to aid my commute. She now flies!  8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Is it going off road, white is going to get dirty VERY quick :wink:
> ...


shame on you !!!! i hope that you are at least keeping the chain clean,,,, and lubed. !!!!.. :x :x :wink: .... and your fork stantions ...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Yup, you should see the state of mine already, desperately needs a clean :lol:


The bike, I presume?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Theyre all dirty, the bikes, the cars the .....

Nice hopper Mr Powell but dont you find those standard pedals rubbish? I replaced mine with a set of lightweight wellgo MG1's, they come in black too :roll:

Glad youve removed all the reflectors.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

roddy said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > SimonQS said:
> ...


Dont worry roddy, I know all about lube :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Nice hopper Mr Powell


Thanks - 3 years old and still going strong!



J55TTC said:


> but dont you find those standard pedals rubbish?


They are my 'I wear trainers when I commute, because SPDs make you look like/sound like a wanker' pedals. :roll:



J55TTC said:


> I replaced mine with a set of lightweight wellgo MG1's, they come in black too


I'll have a look into those, they look ok. Not sure they offer that much of a weight saving over specialized standards though?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im not into spd's either.

You can get lighter pedals but value - weight wise these seem to come up trumps at 376g a pair. The main reason I changed was I had the exact same pedals as youve got pictured and grip was terrible.

Cheapest place to buy with free next day delivery:
http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=produ ... egoryId=64


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Im not into spd's either.
> 
> You can get lighter pedals but value - weight wise these seem to come up trumps at 376g a pair. The main reason I changed was I had the exact same pedals as youve got pictured and grip was terrible.
> 
> ...


SPDs or "egg beaters " is the way forward,, unless you are doing proper fast downhill,( like eg, steve peat or cedric garcia ) then it can be q advantages to get your feet down sometimes. ( !!!! ) or if you are in the play park doing loop de loop all the time..


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

roddy said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Im not into spd's either.
> ...


Ive heard this from many people, but why? I know you can pull up as well as push down but I cant see myself taking advantage of this :? I got a set of spd's with the bike so could always get a cheap pair of shoes to see what all the fuss is about I guess.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Im not into spd's either.
> 
> You can get lighter pedals but value - weight wise these seem to come up trumps at 376g a pair. The main reason I changed was I had the exact same pedals as youve got pictured and grip was terrible.
> 
> ...


Think I'll continue to save and upgrade my forks. I've been promising myself some new REBAs which recognise when you hit a bad lump/bump/hole and automatically kick the shock into play straight from a 'locked out' position. At £500 they aren't cheap though.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

check out merlin, theyve got a rock shox sale on rebas on the go for £300


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Tim G said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Tim G said:
> ...


I have a 2008 Trek 6500, excellent bike in all respects and has hydraulic brakes, Shimano Deore bottom bracket and lockable front forks, the spec is excellent with SPD pedals as standard, everything I want in a bike and good value IMO. The finish on the frame is excellent (Something I look for)










I used to race a Specialised Team Stumpjumper and Pace Racing RC100 BTW


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> check out merlin, theyve got a rock shox sale on rebas on the go for £300


Thanks, saving about £170-£200. Good tip! 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Reba is a good shock, a few peeps in my club use them,  .. with SPDs its not just the pulling up,which can be great on long climbs when you are nakered, limited periods in the over all sphere of things tho, but can be very important ,,,, it also gives a much more " connected " feel with the bike, especially when rattling fast over rough stuff like rocky decents and generally techy bits,, i know they can be a wee bit diff to get used to , with a few " embarasing moments "!.  , but well worth a little perseverance,,, i cant think of any of the "serious " peeps in our club that would be without them. a "cheap" pair of shoes is i think around £50,, and while you are at it , winter coming in,,,,, get a pair of over shoes £20 apart from keeping your feet warm/dry/clean they protect your shoes......


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I liked this post so much I went out and bought the same bike albeit a ex demo so a very good price, rode a lot years ago,
last real bike was a turner with super T's when they were hand made not cheap, I used to be quite good at the ol down hill

Oh those were the days, before kids and a proper house :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> I liked this post so much I went out and bought the same bike albeit a ex demo so a very good price, rode a lot years ago,
> last real bike was a turner with super T's when they were hand made not cheap, I used to be quite good at the ol down hill
> 
> Oh those were the days, before kids and a proper house :roll: :roll: :roll:


the Turner is still a very good bike,,and not at all cheap !!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Couldn't afford one any more hence the Spesh will do exactly what I need it to do, down to the chippy and back,

Only joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> Reba is a good shock, a few peeps in my club use them,


That's good to know, 'cos they seem to be the only ones with this new technology in them. Fox do an equivalent but they are double the price!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice hopper Mr Powell
> ...


If you use off-road shoes (as I do) then they have grips on the outsole that allow you to walk in them. THere are also plenty of other shoes from the likes of adidas and Nike that are muhc more 'trainer' like, but still have the option of fitting cleats.

The advantage over normal pedals is the efficiency. I read some time ago that the ideal pedal stroke is almost to imagine you're wiping dog sh*t off your foot and drag it backwards while pedalling. That's hard to do with normal pedals or even with toeclips.

Admittedly, you do get some embarrassing moment when first using them, but you soon get used to them.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I found it hard to get used to SPD's at first but they are excellent, several embarassing moments for me.

I have Nike shoes to go with them, very comfy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here are my shoes:

SUMMER:










WINTER:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> If you use off-road shoes (as I do) then they have grips on the outsole that allow you to walk in them. THere are also plenty of other shoes from the likes of adidas and Nike that are muhc more 'trainer' like, but still have the option of fitting cleats.
> 
> The advantage over normal pedals is the efficiency. I read some time ago that the ideal pedal stroke is almost to imagine you're wiping dog sh*t off your foot and drag it backwards while pedalling. That's hard to do with normal pedals or even with toeclips.
> 
> Admittedly, you do get some embarrassing moment when first using them, but you soon get used to them.


It's more the noise SPDs make that I can't stand. There is nothing worse than somebody clip clopping down the station. If the trainer style shoes are quiet then I'll investigate again, but last time I looked I couldn't find any that looked/sounded like trainers?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I've got Specialized shoes and boots for my mountainbike and the cleat part is recessed into the shoe sole so dont make a noise.

The cleats on my road bike though make you look like your balancing on your heels when your off the bike and I wouldnt want to walk very far in them

E


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> It's more the noise SPDs make that I can't stand. There is nothing worse than somebody clip clopping down the station. If the trainer style shoes are quiet then I'll investigate again, but last time I looked I couldn't find any that looked/sounded like trainers?


I can't speak for them all, but as they're off road shoes, they're designed to help yoiu get up hills when you're off the bike so the grips extend further than the cleats. There are times that they make a noise, but it's few and far between. I walked to the bike store from work in my Cannondale shoes (distance of probably about a mile and a half) and they act just like trainers.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > If you use off-road shoes (as I do) then they have grips on the outsole that allow you to walk in them. THere are also plenty of other shoes from the likes of adidas and Nike that are muhc more 'trainer' like, but still have the option of fitting cleats.
> ...


 sorry to disagree mate ,,, but there is something "worse " than sounding like a pit pony on the station ( ..? ) and that is getting thrown off the bike and landing in a heap on some rocks or gravel because you were not cliped in !!!!! .   ... any way it is not impossibe to cary a pair of trainers with you, are you going on the train after a ride , covered in mud and with a dirty bike,,,,dont think you are going to be too popular !!! :? :? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


roddy, I'm on about commuting, this is for my daily commute (although I do still use flats for XC).


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

All this "thrown off rocks" by not being clipped in is utter nonsense, I'm sorry!

I've been riding flats for years - and I ride in a hard, 'all mountain' style - and I've never come off due to not being clipped in. In fact, I struggle to recall a time where my foot has actually come off the pedal at all.

I've had this debate numerous times with 'clipped in fans' and, to a degree, it's almost as if you're looked down on as not being a proper MTB'er by riding flats! If you have proper, good quality flat pedals, with good pins (watch those shins!) and decent shoes (from the likes of Five-Ten or 661), then there are no issues whatsoever.

As efficient as they may be, I'm more than happy giving away that efficiency advantage going up a hill and I can still whip some of these XC racer, clipped in fanboys into the bargain!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Watch your feet don't slip Neil :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TT_Broonster said:


> All this "thrown off rocks" by not being clipped in is utter nonsense, I'm sorry!
> 
> I've been riding flats for years - and I ride in a hard, 'all mountain' style - and I've never come off due to not being clipped in. In fact, I struggle to recall a time where my foot has actually come off the pedal at all.
> 
> ...


you should try a bit harder !!!!   .. i notice that you are a bit local,, where do you ride,,and may i extend a warm invite to come out with us any wednesday evening or sunday,, local is out of milngavie , sunday is usually away day.... i would hate to attempt a decent on the Devils Stair Case .eg.,( i expect that you know that one ) without being clipped in,,, maybe you could demonstrate !!!!


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> Watch your feet don't slip Neil :wink:


Yeah, but you can only do that if you're 'clipped in' John! :roll: :wink:

Hope you're well anyway mate?


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

roddy said:


> TT_Broonster said:
> 
> 
> > All this "thrown off rocks" by not being clipped in is utter nonsense, I'm sorry!
> ...


You sound as if you're desperate to prove yourself right - why? Does it really bother you that much that people can go out and enjoy their riding without being clipped in? And of course it's entirely possible that the Devil's Staircase is harder on flats, but that doesn't make SPDs the right choice, does it? If someone had to get off and push at hard bits, so what? And I certainly don't feel the need to go and do a ride like that, just to prove you wrong. I'm happy riding the way I do and I'd encourage others to ride the way the want to too, whether it's on a £200 bike or a £2k bike. What different does it make?

I ride regularly at Glentress - I'm only 40 mins away. I'm also off up to Laggan Wolftrax next week and some epic all-dayers in & around Aviemore.

And thanks for extending the invite for joining you on a ride with you and your gang. But I suspect that you're all 'clipped in fanboys', so I'll give it a miss! :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no pal , i am not desperate to prove anything, only puting my 2p worth into the discusion, and you can " ride "or do what the fck you like,, just how much fun you can have walking / pushing round Laggan i dont know,, just try not to get in toooo many peopls way !!!. :lol: :lol: :lol: still every one to their own!!! . :? :? :?    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just been out on mine for the first time and wawl things have moved on, what a bike very impressed indeed, rode on flats 
but will be swapping to SPD's once I find a set of shoes I like, prefer the trainer look.

SPD's / Flatties it don't matter just riding is the main thing chaps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

roddy said:


> no pal , i am not desperate to prove anything, only puting my 2p worth into the discusion, and you can " ride "or do what the fck you like,, just how much fun you can have walking / pushing round Laggan i dont know,, just try not to get in toooo many peopls way !!!. :lol: :lol: :lol: still every one to their own!!! . :? :? :?    :roll: :roll: :roll:


I don't do pushing - I'm too busy racing past clipped in fanboys! :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> Just been out on mine for the first time and wawl things have moved on, what a bike very impressed indeed, rode on flats
> but will be swapping to SPD's once I find a set of shoes I like, prefer the trainer look.
> 
> SPD's / Flatties it don't matter just riding is the main thing chaps :lol: :lol: :lol:


is that the Trek 6500 ???


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm not a fan of SPD, I've ridden with flats + toe clips for years. Having said that I ride mainly XC.

I got my new bike last year having ridden an old Scott Alu-xt for what seems ages  . I went for a Cube Elite HPC with the frame, seat stem and bars made from Carbon fibre it only weights about 21lbs all up  .

Click for larger pic:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

21 lbs  Geez thats light!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Rode on flats but will be swapping to SPD's once I find a set of shoes I like, prefer the trainer look.


Rob

Try the Nike range, I use them because they are more like trainers, very comfy.

Jon


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

for anyone shopping for SPDs ,, i find that Specialized do the best for the money,,, tho, t b h , my requirement is for off road cycling, not walking, tho are also well comfortable for that ...... regarding KenTT's straps,i can see that they do have the advantage of keeping you "clipped in ", but why straps and not SPDs,, knowing how much abuse my shoes get i would have thought that they would catch on all sorts of things , eg. roots, rocks, heather ,, and if not pulling you off would at least get torn to pieces,,,,,


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

KenTT said:


> I'm not a fan of SPD, I've ridden with flats + toe clips for years. Having said that I ride mainly XC.
> 
> I got my new bike last year having ridden an old Scott Alu-xt for what seems ages  . I went for a Cube Elite HPC with the frame, seat stem and bars made from Carbon fibre it only weights about 21lbs all up  .
> 
> Click for larger pic:


That's a stunning bike 8)

I'm a big fan of Cube bikes


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

TT_Broonster said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of SPD, I've ridden with flats + toe clips for years. Having said that I ride mainly XC.
> ...


Thanks, I must admit I was a bit dubious of carbon fibre frames at first, but so far I'm impressed. I've had two spills so far and the bike is none the worst for it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well ended up with some Scott shoes and spent all week end in Thetford Forest under the guise 
of visiting parents,what have I missed for years loved every minute, eldest daughter loved is so 
much I am looking to source her a little full sus, youngest however used her face to stop on some gravel

Still wanted to go for the evening ride Six years of age bless her hard as nails, now looking for a PINK 
full face helmet


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Cool a cycling post. Given I'm all the way out here in Whistler and without my TT, mountain biking has become my new full time hobby. I've ridden a lot - the usual technical XC and quite a bit of downhill (although that blessed me with a separated shoulder which had me off two wheels for 6 weeks). But this is my ride out here - it's Specialized Pitch Pro "all mountain" 6" travel FSR - but not all mountain enough for the downhill park. That really does require a whole other sherman-tank style of bike.










And as far as SPDs go I've been using very loose ones all season and climbing is so much easier - and I've only been a turtle on my back with the bike in the air on one occassion. But for the downhill, SPDs are just downright dangerous.

This is a pretty good example of my evening rides. Did this very combo of trails last week:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Watch your feet don't slip Neil :wink:


That helmet is going to do bugger all if he falls off. I'd rather have a parachute!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jammy git looks very good and interesting rides out there, my friend snow boards out the
in the winter


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> Cool a cycling post. Given I'm all the way out here in Whistler and without my TT, mountain biking has become my new full time hobby. I've ridden a lot - the usual technical XC and quite a bit of downhill (although that blessed me with a separated shoulder which had me off two wheels for 6 weeks). But this is my ride out here - it's Specialized Pitch Pro "all mountain" 6" travel FSR - but not all mountain enough for the downhill park. That really does require a whole other sherman-tank style of bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

RhodTT,, when you come back home you should get your self up to Scotland,,there are endless miles of trails like that up here....


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

That is exactly what I was thinking. Since I've been out here (9 months so far but I'm returning to the UK in a month) it's made me want to really explore our small island so much more. Got to find some nice trails on my own shores.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

New toys broken 

Rear shock has packed up after very little use, the lockout feature still allows a considerable amount of travel.

Thankfully its being sorted as I type but will mean I cant ride for a week or so


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> New toys broken
> 
> Rear shock has packed up after very little use, the lockout feature still allows a considerable amount of travel.
> 
> Thankfully its being sorted as I type but will mean I cant ride for a week or so


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> New toys broken
> 
> Rear shock has packed up after very little use, the lockout feature still allows a considerable amount of travel.
> 
> Thankfully its being sorted as I type but will mean I cant ride for a week or so


Bummer dude 

Is the rear shock Specialized's own-make, or is it a Fox?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Looks like a Fox and if it's got Pro-pedal then that's not really a full lockout feature. My Fox RP2 stiffens up considerably in Pro-pedal but still alows 5-10mm of movement of the shock shaft. And that compliance is good when you hit the odd rock when climbing (i.e. it's supposed to do that).


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Actually it looks like the blue lever has 3 positions so it has got lockout, propedal and fully open. So lockout should be lockout.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yay, its back and all sorted, just got to wait for my legs to stop aching from the bristol half marathon and I can go for a ride :lol:

The shock is fox's triad, built purposely for specialised. Open, propedal and lockout as features. The lockout wasnt locking out but now it is


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Yay, its back and all sorted, just got to wait for my legs to stop aching from the bristol half marathon and I can go for a ride :lol:
> 
> The shock is fox's triad, built purposely for specialised. Open, propedal and lockout as features. The lockout wasnt locking out but now it is


..............       ..........


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

After our little single track extravaganza the other week I have now bought the wife a full sus
a Spaez Safire and topped it off with parts from E Bay, all Avid Discs, Race Face, and XT jammy cow
came in at less money than mine and with the brain shock all to keep her little (sp) bum from getting sore
or are we doing it wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

robokn said:


> After our little single track extravaganza the other week I have now bought the wife a full sus
> a Spaez Safire and topped it off with parts from E Bay, all Avid Discs, Race Face, and XT jammy cow
> came in at less money than mine and with the brain shock all to keep her little (sp) bum from getting sore
> or are we doing it wrong :lol: :lol:


Sounds nice, brain shock is a nice bit of kit!


----------

